# WEIGHT GAIN ADVICE PLZ



## skyline1111 (Mar 25, 2015)

hi new to this, im 32 yrs of age, weight 14 stone 1 lb, iv actually trained on and off for 10years now, ihave past few months had a lotta stress with ex partner going through courts for child access, trying to stay positive, mydiet generally isnt a diet as im trying to bulk clean i eat plenty of oats eggs chicken through the day and have started eating odd couple of sandwiches from sandwich shop a day, i have cycled since mid january but been allover place with it all swapping and changing stuff. imhaving 4 weeks off now get all the garbage out my system then starting back on sust and deca as i did few yrs ago instead of the tren rubbish and test e doesnt seem to wrok for me. i dont believe in all fairness tren can be used as a bulker makes me lean everytime i use it no matter how much i scoff. im not skinny and not fat if u know what i mean im quite broad shouldered but need to sort out this diet before getting on with the deca and sust, can any pro give me some advice maybe a diet rough plan, please no novice garbages plz only pro people as im far from been a novice but want new opinions off more pro'd up people than me thanks


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

IIFYM Calculator

And use this to track your daily calories and macros https://www.myfitnesspal.com/


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Amazed you managed to fit that lot into 4 sentences :lol: As said above mate, calculate your estimated required intake. Then eat at whatever comes up, and weigh yourself once a week - if the scales aren't going up, add a couple hundred more calories in.


----------

